# Microsoft officially owns the double-click



## MisterMike (Jun 6, 2004)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=1738&e=3&u=/zd/20040604/tc_zd/128834


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2004)

I read this. It's insane. Remember when peole used to _joke_ that they owned the bits 0 and 1?


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 6, 2004)

Anyone else hear George Orwell's voice in the background while reading that?


----------



## Elfan (Jun 10, 2004)

And the To-Do list

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?patentnumber=6,748,582


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 10, 2004)

...jeez...hmmm...let me look around my house to see what I can patent....


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 10, 2004)

Shesulsa, make sure you send in your royalty payment to google then (or is it amazon, i forget), since you're "searching" for things to patent...


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, that does it.  I'm gonna patent my own little self defense system and demand royalties everytime some one punches, kicks, chokes or other wise attacks/defends using any part of their body. :erg:


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 11, 2004)

Well it could quite possibly be the most funtional thing they've ever invented, and like their memory hog program it's redundant.


----------



## Dronak (Jun 12, 2004)

That's totally ridiculous.  I'm almost sure that I've seen PDA programs designed to do this -- launch different programs using the same few hardware buttons depending on how they're clicked.  I guess all those authors are going to be sued or forced to deleted their programs or something.  Maybe I should go download as many of them as possible now in case I want to use them in the future.  Sheesh.  I'm almost amazed that they'd let someone patent something that's been in use (albeit in a slightly different medium) for a long time already.


----------

